

The Color Pink Is Bad for Fighting Breast Cancer - fleitz
http://hbr.org/2011/07/defend-your-research-the-color-pink-is-bad-for-fighting-breast-cancer/ar/3

======
nowarninglabel
Might want to link to page 1 of the article: [http://hbr.org/2011/07/defend-
your-research-the-color-pink-i...](http://hbr.org/2011/07/defend-your-
research-the-color-pink-is-bad-for-fighting-breast-cancer/ar/1)

